

Why is it so difficult to watch live T.V. on a mobile device - poremland
http://paul.oremland.net/2015/01/why-is-it-so-difficult-to-watch-live-tv.html

======
mark_l_watson
Good article. I would expand the conversation to why we don't have better TV
on demand over any device. Hulu Plus was initially promising but the
advertisements were too long. I would like the option of paying a small fee
and having no commercials. For old TV shows, Netflix is close to perfect.

------
richtr
Aereo tried this but the broadcasters objected and filed lawsuits.

See: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/21/aereo-supreme-
court...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/21/aereo-supreme-
court_n_5179378.html).

Spoiler: we (the consumers) lost.

